# Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 on a mesh



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Decided to switch over to a mesh last night and will take pictures and post them this afternoon. Come back and see.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

As promised, here is how the BS 100 looks on a mesh....for a change up looks pretty good


----------



## xno (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh that looks sweeeeet like this! I really like how those two little touches of orange against all that steel just goes,... BAM!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Great look. I'm getting a mesh for mine as well, it's a perfect compliment. Between the isofrane and the mesh I can't imagine needing anything else. Although I am curious to see what the OEM bracelet is going to look like.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I have been wearing this watch since Monday, which is a rarity for me since I change watches daily and last night I changed to the mesh and knew I would wear it another day. Do not get me wrong, the Isofrane is perfect for this watch but it is something about the shape and style of this watch and the mesh and how they compliment each other. There are not that many watches that look good on a mesh, but this one, to quote a fellow poster, BAM!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I hear you. The only watch I've really worn on mesh before was a Seamaster 300, but somehow as soon as I saw this watch I though mesh would look perfect. And now you've confirmed that.


----------



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

Who is the maker of that mesh? Omega? It really compliments the watch.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

It is an Omega mesh.



neonroengen said:


> Who is the maker of that mesh? Omega? It really compliments the watch.


----------



## chaser (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the vintage look of the mesh.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I now have it on a Ted Su and think I will stay with it for a while. I have switched back and forth due to the vintage look of Aquadive.












chaser said:


> I love the vintage look of the mesh.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh yeah! I like the look of the BS100 on a mesh. 
I wait for the BS300 mesh. I think this watch screams for a heavy mesh too :-!


----------

